# Cactus Juice question



## sleevecc (Jan 25, 2013)

If a wood blank is floating in the Cactus juice and then vacuum is added will the blank eventually sink? I am going to be using it in a vacuum tube and want to know if it HAS to be weighted down.

thank you.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 25, 2013)

It will eventually sink, but I think weighting down the blank will aid in the process and reduce time required.


----------



## sleevecc (Jan 26, 2013)

louisbry said:


> It will eventually sink, but I think weighting down the blank will aid in the process and reduce time required.



Just seems that when it sank you would know it was 100% penetrated, but if its huge amount of time, I suppose bubbles will be enough.


----------



## jetcn1 (Jan 26, 2013)

The blank has to be submerged under the resin so when you release the vacumm no air will go back in the blank only the resin will go in the blank to stabilize it.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jan 26, 2013)

The blank might eventually sink, but once the vacuum is released I believe it will pop back up, sucking air back into the blank instead of the resin.


----------



## Neil (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes you will need the weight, to submerge the blanks, also you should tip the chamber from side to side to release all the air bubbles on the bottom. once the resin is in the wood they will sink to the bottom  I have he large chamber from Curtis, and you can actually see the bubbles on the bottom.


----------

